# Lightweight, Strong, Reliable QR Skewers?



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

What are the best lighweight QR skewers that don't sacrifice strength and reliability? I've been looking at the Hopes and the KCNC. I like the bling factor of both and will probably add a matching QR seat collar with whatever I choose. Anybody got a weight of the Hope QR Skewers? KCNC Skewers?


----------



## The_Stig (Jul 24, 2008)

I got a set of the Hope ones, dont know the weight, but do know they are quite a bit heavier than the KCNC. But IMO the Hopes are nicer. My dad even uses them on his sub 13lbs Cervelo R3.


----------



## WAZCO (Apr 5, 2004)

*Tune from light-bike.com*

Can't help you on 97g Hope or 46g KCNC but Tune hits the spot for me. After my 15 year old Salsa ti finally gave up, I took a chance on Tune. So far it holds the wheel right where i need it. Can't feel the difference weight while riding but my scale does read 36g for Tune and 77g for Salsa. I got mine from Dirtboy at https://sales.light-bikes.com/ scroll to the fart right and you'll see it. Dirtboy is cool and will beat any price. Here's the image and good luck!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

WAZCO said:


> Can't help you on 97g Hope or 46g KCNC but Tune hits the spot for me. After my 15 year old Salsa ti finally gave up, I took a chance on Tune. So far it holds the wheel right where i need it. Can't feel the difference weight while riding but my scale does read 36g for Tune and 77g for Salsa. I got mine from Dirtboy at http://sales.light-bikes.com/ scroll to the fart right and you'll see it. Dirtboy is cool and will beat any price. Here's the image and good luck!


German Bike Sport News magazine just lately did a test on several high-end skewers and interestingly the ATIK came away very good.They're only 40g and offer high clamping torque.They have 4100N while the Tune DC 16+17 only have 3100N


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

I ride steel bolt-ons. 65g, $15. They are.light, strong, reliable, but no, not a quick release.
But when I see how long my buddies adjust the tension with their QR I'm always faster with mine and Allen wrench.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

yellowbook said:


> I ride steel bolt-ons. 65g, $15. They are.light, strong, reliable, but no, not a quick release.
> But when I see how long my buddies adjust the tension with their QR I'm always faster with mine and Allen wrench.


Yeah - steel bolt-ons are my favourites as well. We all carry a multi-tool and removing them might indeed take about 20 seconds longer but cost vs. weight savings vs funtionality they are clear winners.

Steel bolt-on in that same test mentioned above got 8800N clamping force :thumbsup:


----------



## rick (Jan 13, 2004)

Use Spin Stix are an alternative too.

Either Ti or SS rods.
My Ti roadie ones go 54g on my scale.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

How are sette Ti skewers? Obviously I ask b/c they are cheap.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

sxotty said:


> How are sette Ti skewers? Obviously I ask b/c they are cheap.


I believe the Users Subie, and Jake Pay both own the Ti Skewers so you can give them a shout.


----------



## Vortechcoupe (Nov 7, 2006)

Any recommendations for a set of light weight bolt-on skewers? Do you need to hold and tighten both ends or will one end grab while tightening the other end? Basically does it take one or two allen keys?


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

where can I find steel bolt ons?


----------



## WAZCO (Apr 5, 2004)

Vortechcoupe said:


> Any recommendations for a set of light weight bolt-on skewers? Do you need to hold and tighten both ends or will one end grab while tightening the other end? Basically does it take one or two allen keys?


All bolt on skewers i've experience requires only one allen key but I'm not bolt on anymore so things may have change? I doubt it though.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

www.jensonusa.com -


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

Bang for the buck the KCNC's are pretty good. I also have a couple sets of the Taiwan made Tune copies. They seems to work pretty well too.

I run Ti spokes on my Mojo SL and felt it was better to run a little "beefier" Hope on the rear.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like OP is trying to match a QR seatpost clamp with the skewers.Got my wife the KCNC QR seatpost clamp 34.9, claimed 23 grams, hers was 20.5 grams.With carbon paste applied to seatpost [carbon seatpost to carbon frame ] very little torque needed to hold seatpost from slipping.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

I think for QR nothing can beat the price/weight/performance ratio of KCNC. However, the levers are short so I would wear gloves to get them tight.

However, now I've converted my hubs to 9mm and 10mm thru axle, and I'm using Hadley aluminum TAs. They are actually very light considering they are TA. The front 32 grams and rear 51 grams. I always ride with a multi-tool so they are actually more convenient than QRs and I get the added stiffness and confidence of TA. Food for thought...


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

I think I'm going to try a set of steel bolt on and see how I like them. Any brands in particular I should be considering or just any generic bolt ons?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

chuckie33 said:


> I think I'm going to try a set of steel bolt on and see how I like them. Any brands in particular I should be considering or just any generic bolt ons?



Halo Hex Key Skewers








XL version compatible with thicker dropouts (up to 10mm thick) 
70/75g....
​https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=12529&category=160


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

Rocking these and loving em no problems and good looking

KCNC


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

nino said:


> German Bike Sport News magazine just lately did a test on several high-end skewers and interestingly the ATIK came away very good.They're only 40g and offer high clamping torque.They have 4100N while the Tune DC 16+17 only have 3100N


Interesting, those look exactly like my M2Racer skewers (on the red scale) - unfortunately M2Racer went belly up a few years ago, but it looks like their design lives on - glad to hear the clamping force is acceptable, if indeed they are the same.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

Check these out 24g combined weight. 170lb rider weight limit for mtb though.

The company is based out of Turkey but is making some extremely well thought out stuff.

I don't have the price but here is the thead that has the most info.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=584388


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Bikesair said:


> Check these out 24g combined weight. 170lb rider weight limit for mtb though.
> 
> The company is based out of Turkey but is making some extremely well thought out stuff.
> 
> ...


Wow, aluminum??! Hummm, Not for the front for me anyway, maybe rear... which is fine, I run a Lefty on the fron and don't need a skewer there!


----------



## Rogntudju (Sep 15, 2007)

nino said:


> Yeah - steel bolt-ons are my favourites as well. We all carry a multi-tool and removing them might indeed take about 20 seconds longer but cost vs. weight savings vs funtionality they are clear winners.
> 
> Steel bolt-on in that same test mentioned above got 8800N clamping force :thumbsup:


Did they also test titanium bolt-ons, Hope and KCNC ?


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Anyone used these? 
Super cheap, lite and should be strong...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bolt-on-Skewers...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3efbfbbb21


----------



## eric512 (Jan 27, 2006)

OuterNational said:


> Anyone used these?
> Super cheap, lite and should be strong...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bolt-on-Skewers...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3efbfbbb21


These are from Mike Garcia at Odds and Endos in Florida. Gotta be good if they are from Mike, and so cheap. Wow


----------



## FredrikH (Jan 15, 2010)

I ran on KCNC skewers the entire 2009 season on pretty harsh trails. No problems, low weight and cheap. Not the stiffest skewers, but ok. In the same period of time I have seen several brakages on skewers from Tune and Hope.


----------



## jump (Oct 28, 2006)

Another option is the J&L Titanium offerings from Toronto Cycles. The ultralight QR version is advertised to weigh 52 grams and costs $29 US, while the bolt-on version is 41 grams for $24. I just installed the QR's on my Trance X but haven't tested them yet, it's cold up here in the great white north. Can't vouch for the weights, but they look to be well made. I would prefer that the rear skewer was a touch longer so the rod goes all the way through the nut. It falls approximately 1/8" short but still appears to have sufficient grip.
http://www.torontocycles.com/Selling/Hubs-Skewers.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

OuterNational said:


> Anyone used these?
> Super cheap, lite and should be strong...
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/Bolt-on-Skewer...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3efbfbbb21


I have a pair of those, mine 
came in 1 gram under weight!


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

I have this ones:

Relic QR skewer - 43 g










on the bike:



















not yet tested.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i have this one


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

mariosimas said:


> I have this ones:
> 
> Relic QR skewer - 43 g
> 
> ...


Relic? Is that a tune copy? where did you get them?


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

sergio_pt said:


> Relic? Is that a tune copy? where did you get them?


+1
I searched for ever and couldn't find anything about them.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

I used KCNC before but went back to the original skewers of my slr since I couldn't the KCNC to stop creaking. I placed greased, torqued them real tight and they still creaked. Does anyone have the same experience with Tune skewers?


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

you can get it here:

http://www.redbikestore.pt/ (its a portuguese store)

http://www.relicmtb.com/facil.html

and yes I think that they are a clone of the Tune dc 16/17


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

I ran USE Spin Stix for about a year before the rear bent in the hub - that wasn't fun trying to get out! Not strong enough for me, a little flexy too. Opted for Halo bolt on skewers for the new build.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=26621


----------



## XC_racer (Jun 9, 2009)

I've actually heard that torquing the skewers too much can cause creaking.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Lightweight, Strong, Reliable - Halo Hex bolt-on and ControlTech Race (non-SL) bolt-ons.

QR - do not know, do not use that...


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Do you get weight savings when using bolt-ons? Seems a lot of guys are choosing bolt-ons. What are the advantages over qr?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

morrisgarages said:


> Do you get weight savings when using bolt-ons? Seems a lot of guys are choosing bolt-ons. What are the advantages over qr?


Bolt-ons save ~60g over regular QR while being massively stronger and easier to setup then a lighweight QR.

You need an allen key, but you already have it. It is actually faster to properly setup, QR d not work well on modern forks anyway.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the response. Sounds interesting. I agree about not needing a qr since we all carry tools anyway when we ride. Sorry for hijacking the thread since OP was asking for a qr but what light, good, bolt on would you recommend that's guaranteed not to creak on a fulsus bike?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

morrisgarages said:


> Thanks for the response. Sounds interesting. I agree about not needing a qr since we all carry tools anyway when we ride. Sorry for hijacking the thread since OP was asking for a qr but what light, good, bolt on would you recommend that's guaranteed not to creak on a fulsus bike?


Couple posts above - Halo Hex XL steel extra long for everything (beware of short generic ones from Nashbar and some other places - too short for many modern thick dropouts) and Controltech race titanium (non SL) for weenie bikes.


----------



## parkrider (Mar 7, 2008)

Curmy said:


> Couple posts above - Halo Hex XL steel extra long for everything (beware of short generic ones from Nashbar and some other places - too short for many modern thick dropouts) and *Controltech race titanium (non SL) for weenie bikes*.


I've run a set for the past year and loved them, came in at claimed 47g weight as well.


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

I've been going back and forth rereading this thread trying to make my mind since I started it. I'm particularly intrigued by some of these super lightweight QR, the Relics in particular. I've decided that I'm going with the bolt ons though just for security and peace of mind on the trails. 20g is not worth me worrying about skewer failure. I'm pretty hard on my bike and just don't know of some of those lightweight QRs will hold up over time. For those that do use them, say the Tunes or the Relics, what type of riding do yall do on them? I think they would handle my everyday trails (XC, no drops over 1-2ft if that) but doubt something like that would work say out in Moab or for that type of riding. I'm guessing pure XC racing.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

I wish Airborne still made their titanium skewer sets. Those were some of the lightest, smoothest sets I've ever used.


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

Since no one mentioned about the diameter of axle. you wont go wrong with a slightly thicker 5mm instead of 4mm ones

control tech









or PMP QR


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

dragonq said:


> Since no one mentioned about the diameter of axle. you wont go wrong with a slightly thicker 5mm instead of 4mm ones


Right - that is why I mentioned ControlTech Race, not Race SL (lighter, thinner version that is harder to setup and seem a bit too dinky to me).

Just make sure you have enough of the nut engaged. Some dropout nowadays are very thick - solution is Halo Hex XL...


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Curmy said:


> Lightweight, Strong, Reliable - Halo Hex bolt-on and ControlTech Race (non-SL) bolt-ons.
> 
> QR - do not know, do not use that...


Whats the weight of those Halo skewers?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mikesnowdon said:


> Whats the weight of those Halo skewers?


75g - 5g heavier then regular length.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Not too bad, and half the weight of my old Salsa Rasta's. 

Just did a quick google on the Control Tech Race, only available in black


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mikesnowdon said:


> Not too bad, and half the weight of my old Salsa Rasta's.
> 
> Just did a quick google on the Control Tech Race, only available in black


At $12 for 75g of weight savings you are not a weight weenie if you do not use one.

It looks like the nuts from Halo Hex could be compatible, and they are available in gold and white. I will check in the evening if they fit - never occurred to me to check, I like it in black.


----------



## The_Boy (Sep 15, 2005)

Just got my ControTech skewers in the mail today and put them on when I got home. I don't know why I didn't get these before, they are light and clamp really well. Plus I've got the OS28 endcaps on my Specialized front hub, should be plenty stiff.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Curmy said:


> At $12 for 75g of weight savings you are not a weight weenie if you do not use one.
> 
> It looks like the nuts from Halo Hex could be compatible, and they are available in gold and white. I will check in the evening if they fit - never occurred to me to check, I like it in black.


Hehehehe!  Better get some then.

BiTD I used to use tektro bolt on skewers which were available in all the usual anodised colours. Broke a few sets from over tightening, they were cheap though.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Where did you guys get your cheap Control Tech skewers? I googled and they were pretty expensive. Need someone who ships internationally. Thanks guys!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

morrisgarages said:


> Where did you guys get your cheap Control Tech skewers? I googled and they were pretty expensive. Need someone who ships internationally. Thanks guys!


Weight and price I have quoted was for Halo Hex XL. Controltech is extra 25g off for extra $35 on (http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HU295Z18-Control+Tech+Race+Wheel+Skewers.aspx)


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Curmy! You've been very helpful.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Anybody had a chance to test these 24g AFC's bolt-ons yet?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Curmy said:


> At $12 for 75g of weight savings you are not a weight weenie if you do not use one.
> 
> It looks like the nuts from Halo Hex could be compatible, and they are available in gold and white. I will check in the evening if they fit - never occurred to me to check, I like it in black.


They now come in black, white, gold, green, red, blue, and purple, and BTI has them all in stock.

So, do they fit the Control Tech rods?


----------



## Vortechcoupe (Nov 7, 2006)

Those AFC all aluminum? If so there is no way i'd ride those. Couldn't pay me to ride them. (unless we're talking in the $1000 + range)


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a 130mm rear bolton skewer,
someone want to trade me a 135mm?
The 130 is too short with these dropouts...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

bholwell said:


> They now come in black, white, gold, green, red, blue, and purple, and BTI has them all in stock.
> 
> So, do they fit the Control Tech rods?


Yeah, seems identical, except for that nifty tab on Halo Hex nut.

Control tech race with Halo nuts:


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Are the Halo nuts lighter, they look like they have less material?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mikesnowdon said:


> Are the Halo nuts lighter, they look like they have less material?


No. They do not use a second spring - but the second nut has a steel tab instead.


----------

